# An RCI resort in Alaska



## Karen G

I just noticed this resort in RCI's Extra Vacations. I had never heard of it before. At first glance, $199 for the week sounds pretty good. But then I noticed it was mandatory all-inclusive.

Salmon Falls Resort (#A885)	
Be the first to write a review
16707 N Tongass Hwy 
Ketchikan, AK  99901 
USA 
907/225-2752 
www.salmonfallsresort.com 



(Privacy)	Kitchen	Check-In Date	Check-Out Date	Price
	Hotel	4 (2)	No Kitchen	Sunday, May 31, 2009	Sunday, June 07, 2009	$199.00
	Hotel	4 (2)	No Kitchen	Sunday, June 07, 2009	Sunday, June 14, 2009	$199.00
	Hotel	4 (2)	No Kitchen	Sunday, June 28, 2009	Sunday, July 05, 2009	$199.00

Urgent Information
MANDATORY 7 DAY ALL INCLUSIVE MEAL PROGRAM, 2009 FEES ARE 899.00 USD PER WEEK PER ADULT. FOR CHILDREN AGES 3 - 12 (JUNIOR MENU) THE FEE IS 499.00 PER WEEK. MEAL PROGRAM INCLUDES BREAKFAST, LUNCH AND DINNER DAILY. SPECIAL PREPARATION OF YOUR DAILY CATCH FOR DINNER OR APPETIZERS IF DESIRED. USE OF EXERCISE FACILITY, HOT TUBS, ROUND TRIP AIRPORT TRANSPORTATION TO AND FROM KETCHIKAN AND DAILY HOUSEKEEPING. NOT INCLUDED IN MEAL PROGRAM: ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES, APPETIZERS AND GRATUITIES. OPTIONAL FEES FOR FISHING AND JET BOAT TOURS ARE AS FOLLOW: BACK COUNTRY JET BOAT TOUR: $80.00 PER PERSON PER TOUR. FULLY GUIDED FISHING TOUR: $500.00 PER PERSON PER DAY. SELF GUIDE FISHING TOUR: $200.00 PER PERSON PER DAY. THE FISHING TOURS INCLUDE FISH PROCESSING AND PACKAGING. RESERVATIONS REQUIRED IN ADVANCE OF ARRIVAL. NO PETS


----------



## sfwilshire

I've been seeing exchange availability for this, but those all-exclusive fees seem high to me. I'm sure everything is expensive in Alaska, but that would be cost prohibitive for our family.

Sheila


----------



## riverdees05

For an adult that would be $42.81 per meal and for a child would be $23.76 per meal.  Should be some good eats!


----------



## Timeshare Von

You can find some great places to stay in Alaska for WAY less than those outrageous prices.  I had seen that "resort" a couple of months ago, and had a great belly laugh that anyone would pay those fees!


----------



## Karen G

And the all-inclusive price doesn't include alcoholic beverages, appetizers, or gratuities!  You'd pretty much be a captive audience because it seems to be a little bit out of town with nothing else around it & no kitchens even if you had the capability of buying food for yourself.  On the other hand, I'm sure it must be costly to ship in all their food and supplies.


----------



## DianneL

*Cruise*

My thought is that you could take an Alaskan cruise for that amount or less and not only see that city, but also other cities, glaciers, etc.  Seems to me that would be a better deal.  I realize everyone doesn't like cruises like I do, but it is an option.  I have done the Alaska cruise and think it was wonderful.


----------



## ricoba

DianneL said:


> My thought is that you could take an Alaskan cruise for that amount or less and not only see that city, but also other cities, glaciers, etc.  Seems to me that would be a better deal.  I realize everyone doesn't like cruises like I do, but it is an option.  I have done the Alaska cruise and think it was wonderful.




These type of remote to semi-remote resorts such as this one are designed for those who love fishing, hunting and other outdoors activities.  They are sort of the antithesis of cruising.


----------



## DianneL

Guess I wasn't thinking along the fishing, hunting lines.  I see your point.


----------



## ricoba

DianneL said:


> Guess I wasn't thinking along the fishing, hunting lines.  I see your point.



For example, we were able to visit Port Lions, Alaska a few years back.  Port Lions is a very small village on Kodiak Island, that is only accessible by small plane or on the Alaska Ferry.  While we were not there to fish or hunt (though we did get to go fishing), the only reason there was a hotel/lodge in the village was to cater to the desires of those who want to fish or hunt.  If you did not fish or hunt there really was nothing else to do.


----------

